# Victoria Area



## trout7 (Jan 17, 2012)

I will be in the Victoria area playing summer baseball for the Generals this summer. I am willing to help any guides or people to do any grunt work (for free) in exchange for some knowledge about fishing that area and increase my fishing knowledge this summer in general. I wont be able to help every single day but I will help as much as I can. Any guides/ tackle shops/ locals looking for help PM me and and hopefully we can get in touch! Looking to learn as much as I can this summer! Thanks alot! God Bless.


----------

